# java ueber proxy verbinden



## wofl (3. Apr 2007)

hallo

ich habe hier ein programm herruntergeladen. nun wollte ich das dieses programm ueber ein proxy verbindet. dieser proxy laeft auf meinem pc als localhost:9050.

kann mir einer sagen was ich machen muss um das umzuleiten???


----------



## stev.glasow (3. Apr 2007)

*dir in der nase rumbohr und versuch paar mehr informationen rauszuholen*


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (3. Apr 2007)

forensuche:
-System.setProperty
-proxy


----------



## stev.glasow (3. Apr 2007)

Sind diese Properties nicht nur für die http-verbindungen?


----------

